# Aviacode-GREAT COMPANY



## medicode3 (Sep 24, 2014)

If you ever have the opportunity to work for Aviacode.....DO IT.......they are awesome and they TRULY CARE!!!!!


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Sep 24, 2014)

I have worked for them for a over a year part time.
I too love them.


----------



## scottfarmer (Sep 25, 2014)

I have applied with them 3 times, and each time have never gotten a response back. I have 3 years coding experience, with excellent quality and I am always one of my current companies top producers. You would think I would at least get a thank you but no thanks, or something. It was kind of frustrating.


----------



## Sunshine719 (Sep 26, 2014)

*get a lawyer first*

Avia code offered me a contract, 75 pages long.  My lawyer read it and advised me not to sign with them. I didn't.   Lots of loop holes, wouldn't commit to a specific rate of pay, couldn't guarantee me hours, rate of pay was subject to change at any time, and they wanted me to pay for my solfware. I guess if you are depserate, then they are the company for you.  But if they offer you a contract; get a lawyer to read it first.  You'd be surprised at what's hidden in the fine print.


----------



## sandraf (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi, I was wondering if this company really is that great.  I passed their test and they sent me a welcome packet and IC contract to sign.  I really want to be able to do this full time but was concerned that they will have enough work for me to quit my onsite full-time job and go full time with aviacode.  Any advice/input would be appreciated.  

Thanks so much,
Sandra Fedler, CPC-A


----------



## mrsjehu (Oct 5, 2014)

I do not believe that any of their contract work is considered full time. I do QA for them and I get about 5 hours a week. They told me that it would be about 10-15 hours a week. For coding it is all how much you can do, however there are usually at least 2 coders assigned to a provider. So there can be a bit of "fighting" over the work.


----------



## CODY09 (Oct 6, 2014)

I wouldn't recommend them. They pay very low and I didnt care for the supervisor in charge of a job I did for them. The training was inadequate for what they were expecting.


----------



## mzkandyd (Oct 12, 2014)

*Aviacode*

Dont quit your day job. My best friend did and she can't even make rent on time. I chose to keep my job and work through the lack of sleep. I work for them, but again is more like PRN. It helps if you have a few hours of free time, but you can't bank on it...Not so much them, its the providers who they have contracts with. They don't send their cases in on a regular, but yet they expect you to wait day in and day out for them.


----------

